# Zelda Skyward Sword PAL MULTi6 Leaked



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, last night Zelda Skyward Sword PAL Version was leaked (the Switzerland one ).
It is MULTi6 like the Demo.
Search for: [Wii] The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword [PAL][FULL][MULTI6]

Please don´t ask for a link, all i can say is, it´s on the most famous torrent site ever created. 

Edit:
The Iso from the torrent seems to be a bad dump (thx for info Squall Leonhart), so please get the proper scene release from SUSHi, more info in the release thread:
The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.Wii-SUSHi


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 12, 2011)

You pretty much gave it away  haha.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

not like it´s that difficult to find. 
if this is too much hint for the mods, please pm me before giving infractions.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 12, 2011)

MULTi6?
English, French, German, Spanish, Italian and?


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

...and Dutch.
I would say, like the Demo.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 12, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> ...and Dutch.
> I would say, like the Demo.


Wow, it does actually have Dutch. Normally they never translate Zelda games in Dutch.
But thanks for the information!


----------



## Gioto (Nov 12, 2011)

As I said in the other ss topic. I'm downloading it.


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 12, 2011)

Hoping for DDLs, soon, though, if real, because torrent speed is slow as hell if you have a public tracker with all that leeching crap... :/


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 12, 2011)

I found it a few hours ago on my favourite torrent site but it only has 7 seeds and like 300 leachers.
NTSC one has about 270 seeds though.


----------



## misteromar (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it available on the usenet?


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

misteromar said:


> Is it available on the usenet?


not yet, and i think it will take a while for that.


----------



## Gioto (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a bit suspicious about the strange file format...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 12, 2011)

Gioto said:


> I'm a bit suspicious about the strange file format...


It's a WIA file, you have to convert it to ISO or WBFS in order to let it work on your Wii.


----------



## misteromar (Nov 12, 2011)

[Truth] said:


> misteromar said:
> 
> 
> > Is it available on the usenet?
> ...



Bummer, normally there before torrents.



Gioto said:


> I'm a bit suspicious about the strange file format...



Me too, I was thinking it might just be the ntsc one again, but I suppose the languages debunk that.


----------



## [Truth] (Nov 12, 2011)

misteromar said:


> [Truth] said:
> 
> 
> > misteromar said:
> ...


Yes, normaly thats true, but ony if the origin of the release is scene.
But here the first source is torrent, so it takes much longer.
Scene releases spread much, much faster.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 12, 2011)

I actually don't understand why it still isn't released as a scene release..


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 12, 2011)

the f***

linux shell only tools?


----------



## Gioto (Nov 12, 2011)

JPdensetsu said:


> Gioto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit suspicious about the strange file format...
> ...



Not very common indeed


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 12, 2011)

its uncommon because its a tedious format.


----------



## Taik (Nov 12, 2011)

YES I can finally start this game
I didn't want to play the other dump because the NTSC save wouldn't work with the copy I'll buy soon enough


----------



## Black ace (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you change the WIA format back to ISO? I can't find instructions which I can understand.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 12, 2011)

kindly turn off your pc and drop it out a window.


----------



## cicerron (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't understand how to convert to ISO too...


----------



## Fyrus (Nov 12, 2011)

> WIA compressed image, must be converted to ISO or WBFS with tools like wit, see:
> 
> http://wit.wiimm.de/info/wia.html
> 
> ...



Come on, it's not hard to use a SINGLE command ... Especially since it has been given to you.


----------



## Taik (Nov 12, 2011)

Ugh torrent is stuck at 20% dammit


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 12, 2011)

Somewhere the first uploads? (nor torrent) ?


----------



## cicerron (Nov 12, 2011)

Fyrus said:


> > WIA compressed image, must be converted to ISO or WBFS with tools like wit, see:
> >
> > http://wit.wiimm.de/info/wia.html
> >
> ...



Yes but I don't know where to put that xD


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 12, 2011)

WIT isn't that hard to use really.
For Windows do this:
1) Download WIT (windows version)
2) Extract the Zip
3) Run windows-install.exe (as Administrator)
4) Once installed, open command line (Run -> CMD on XP, on Vista/7 you can type CMD in the search box of the start menu and press enter)
5) Navigate to the directory with the zelda WIA game (Use the command *cd C:/Path/To/Game/Here*, for example *cd  C:/Users/You/Desktop*)
6) Run the command above (you may need to change the name of the .wia, also to paste in command line you need to right click -> paste, ctrl+V doesn't work)
7) You should have the ISO (or wbfs) now.


----------



## cicerron (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, thank you a lot =)


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 12, 2011)

No other releases? Torrent is soooooo lame!´I need 20 hours? wtf^^


----------



## Gioto (Nov 12, 2011)

Good grief, I wish he had uploaded the game as a normal iso file...

Thank you very much for the explanation tj_cool


----------



## Sicklinker (Nov 12, 2011)

yep, apparently stuck around 20% hm hm
time left: 6days

maybe this is the official release pre-load


----------



## Taik (Nov 12, 2011)

There's like 100 seeders but over 1000 leechers so everyone is stuck at 20%...
Guess I'll start with the NTSC one and then I'll convert my save or something :/


----------



## misteromar (Nov 12, 2011)

Taik said:


> YES I can finally start this game
> I didn't want to play the other dump because the NTSC save wouldn't work with the copy I'll buy soon enough



Same here, I just want the PAL version so I keep save to play with the copy I buy.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol, and I just finished downloading the NTSC-U multi-3 version last night, when I plan to buy the PAL-UK version next week....oh well, no biggie.


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 12, 2011)

Back playing the demo the controls were horrible ... but with the real game its wonderful! And I'm playing it left handed!


----------



## kylster (Nov 12, 2011)

So the title says final*multi6 and the leak I found says multi3 what's the difference?


----------



## misteromar (Nov 12, 2011)

kylster said:


> So the title says final*multi6 and the leak I found says multi3 what's the difference?



The multi 3, is the US and multi 6 is europe.


----------



## Stewy12 (Nov 12, 2011)

The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.Wii-SUSHi


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally a scene release


----------



## TerryHomes (Nov 12, 2011)

real ?


----------



## Stewy12 (Nov 12, 2011)

TerryHomes said:


> real ?



Of course it's real


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 12, 2011)

It could still be nuked, mind you


----------



## Taik (Nov 12, 2011)

Stewy12 said:


> The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.Wii-SUSHi


It's only the fourth Skyward Sword torrent I download !


----------



## kylster (Nov 12, 2011)

Taik said:


> Stewy12 said:
> 
> 
> > The.Legend.of.Zelda.Skyward.Sword.PAL.Wii-SUSHi
> ...


i know it's a B**** trying to get some things in life LoL I use to go through this a lot ref=movies... LoL


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2011)

Aha, me hearties!
Time for me to get a-playing some booty!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 12, 2011)

Time to dust off my wii :3


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2011)

To those who have found the torrent and are downloading it.
Please, go and seed if you have the full thing. Everyone is stuck on 50.7%. It's irritating. I'll give you a jar of virtual lollipops if you do :3.


----------



## plasma (Nov 13, 2011)

Is there a notisible  difference between the PAL and NTSC? or is it just the launguages...if it is im staying with NTSC. Though the game is beyond amazing! i wasnt on it very long but it was cool.


----------



## coolness (Nov 13, 2011)

YES DUTCH VERSION
finally a game that i can read 100% xD


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2011)

It's taking so long. 0.6KB/s.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 14, 2011)

33MB left!

just 0.07 till its a 1.0 availability.

actually it should jump to 2.0 or however many people have actually recieved the full image.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 14, 2011)

there we go, a nice 8.999 availability ;p

Eng, Fr, Deu, Ita, Esp, NL

not sure why they call it multi6 since NL uses Deu for the language resources.

I'm seeing deinterlacing artifacts in usbloadergx.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 14, 2011)

This image is bad.

Use the sushi release instead.
http://gbatemp.net/topic/313387-wii-2760-the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-europe/


----------

